# Craftsman Blower Again



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

Craftsman blower model 358.797341. About a year ago I was using it and it was running fine. Turned it off to do something else and it has never started again. Just ran a compression test and after about 6 pulls on cord got it to 90 psi. It has a beautiful blue spark at the plug. I know this is low but when I spray starting fluid directly into carb shouldn't I at least get a momentary pop or start out of it. What would make it run fine one minute and then never start again. It was almost 3 years old when this happened.

Have a nice day!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Probably fuel lines, if it's getting air from somewhere it doesn't seem to make any difference what you spray in the carb. You might try a squirt of fuel in the cylinder just to hear it pop once. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

90 psi is low compression for small 2 cycle engine. Off the top of my head I would think stuck rings on the piston.


----------



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

Added about a teaspoon of 30 wt oil in the spark plug hole. Compression came up to 135 after about 10 pulls. Removed carb and muffler and sprayed a little starting fluid in intake and it actually tried to run. Now I'm not sure whether it was only trying to run because the oil was giving me more compression or if it is something with the muffler. Looked at piston thru exhaust port and no signs of scoring at all. Looks almost brand new. Can only see a portion of it though. Tomorrow I'll put the carb back on without the muffler and see what happens. I not sure if I had the fuel lines hooked up to the carb right.


----------



## ribertgropius (May 22, 2007)

See my postings and responses over the last month regarding the stuck ring theory. When I disassembled my craftsman 25cc blower, the piston and cylinder looked almost perfect, but the piston came out very easily. The ring was stuck with carbon build-up. I was not successful in loosening it up with carb cleaner/wd40 though I almost was before it snapped. Ordered a replacement Poulan ring from a local mower shop and replaced it, and it started right up.

Sounds like when you squirted the oil in the cylinder it provided the necessary seal between the ring and the cylinder wall. I believe Hankster was the one who suggested that you can tell if the ring is stuck by taking a small screwdriver and pressing gently on the ring through the exhaust port to see if it moves a little. If it doesn't, it's stuck.

On mine, the fuel lines are different diameters, so I couldn't hook it up incorrectly. 

Robert


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you heat up the piston a bit with a small torch you can often get the rings to come off without breaking them.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

IMHO it's not worth the effort to try a save the rings if you have the engine torn down. If parts are available put new rings in and be done with it.


----------



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. I will order a ring for it. Something else that may be a factor is that it felt like the muffler weighed about a pound when I took it off. I don't know what a new one weighs but this one may be totally blocked and full of carbon. Could be a secondary problem. I did use it succesfully for almost 3 years.


----------



## ut1205 (Apr 14, 2007)

Update:
Took it apart last night just to see what I needed. Has two rings (I thought it just had one). The bottom ring was free. The top ring was free except for about 1/2" of it. Used a razor blade and carb cleaner and was able to get the top ring off without breaking. Cleaned the grove the best I could and scraped the ring clean. Top of piston and dome of head had about 1/8" carbon on them. Cleaned that also. Put engine back together and did compression test. Got 135 psi. Put everything back together and it started on third pull. Have used for about an hour today. It will pop on first pull and start on second.
This would have gone to dumpster had it not been for the information and suggestion from the fine people on this forum. Thanks!!!


----------

